# Halloween Theme Photo Contest: Enter Here!



## LizardGirl

Okay, here's the new contest! Let's keep it at one at a time, please. Thanks. 

Luvin_Hedgies has proposed the theme be Halloween- Hedgie costumes, Autumn themes, etc. Be creative!

The first 10 to post here will be entered. Once the voting has started, you cannot change your photo. Person with most votes after 2 weeks voting period wins!

Good luck! 

(I am not entering but here is some inspiration, from Inky)


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Wonder how long it will take to get a picture of a hedgie dressed like a toilet paper roll or a sea urchin ?! :lol:

Pix


----------



## sebian

haha I told my husband we should get a piece of orange felt and put it over them and make them pumpkins


----------



## Hedgie17

cute pic!


----------



## LizardGirl

> Wonder how long it will take to get a picture of a hedgie dressed like a toilet paper roll or a sea urchin ?!
> 
> Pix


Haha! Last year I took Inky along "trick or treating" with the family and someone asked me if I dressed up my guinea pig. :lol:  It was hilarious, once I got over the horror of someone actually thinking that's what I did! (He wasn't dressed up, even had clean poopyboots! That's an oxymoron, I suppose...)

I just told the lady yes, and that I had taught him to ride the unicycle as well. Perhaps not the nicest, but I thought it was funny... :roll:


----------



## sagesmommy

[attachment=0:1dzs05cc]sageDONE.JPG[/attachment:1dzs05cc]


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Hey Jaymee, that's an awesome picture!


----------



## sagesmommy

thanks!


----------



## laurennicole

how do you enter. cause i really want to


----------



## Melissa

Here is my Sweet Baby Boy Aero in his witch's hat!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Awwww......how cute!
This is going to be the toughest contest yet.


----------



## Melissa

Im obsessed with taking pictures of the boys(actually cant just say boys anymore) in costumes so I have plenty more where that came from.. Baby hats are the greatest!


----------



## LizardGirl

To anyone who wants to enter: Just post your/your hedgie's name here, and attach the picture.  You can add a caption if you want.


----------



## laurennicole

Sleeping Beauty.
Bessie as sleeping beauty.
Im entering


----------



## sebian

LOL 

where is everyone finding these super cute plush beds??


----------



## sagesmommy

omg i am so going to loose now! Everyone has such cute photos!!!!


----------



## roseykrh

Bella meets a boo.


----------



## laurennicole

This is going to be a hard one! everyones pic looks so good i think mine might lose.


----------



## LizardGirl

Aww we have such good pics!  Don't worry about who "wins", it's getting your hedgie to cooperate for a pic and sharing with the rest of us that counts!


----------



## laurennicole

whoever wins deserves it becauses everyones pics look AWSOME!! we still need people to enter.


----------



## sagesmommy

oh! everyones pics are really good Congratulations to everyone so far i think everyone should win this round!!   :idea:


----------



## Melissa

When will the actual voting begin if we dont get the 10 entries?


----------



## LizardGirl

There's not exactly a set date, but I'd say in a week or so, voting will begin.


----------



## laurennicole

oh okay that sound good be cause no one is entering.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Maybe some hedgies are waiting until the big day to dress up 
The five who've posted so far are very cute.


----------



## laurennicole

i dont think so. and thanks the nice comment.


----------



## Vortex

if its still open i will enter after halloween, i am waiting so i can get a picture of me and daisy to put in my scrapbook,  .... but i dont know what i should put on her :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

You could do a ghost! Just put a tissue or white fleece with eyes over her. :lol: I made a really cute bumblebee costume for Inky last year but he refused to wear it. :roll:


----------



## sagesmommy

you know i wanted to dress sage up, but she wont let me near her...she knows!! haha


----------



## LizardGirl

It's okay if your hedgie won't cooperate for a costume. Having a themed background works well too.


----------



## sagesmommy

thats what i had to do :roll: and that was hard enough!


----------



## KASeNIK

Im going to enter on Wednesday! So dont worry!


----------



## laurennicole

okay cool.


----------



## zoologist

very crummy pic, but Cloud hated the costume so i didn't want to force it on him too long 

He is a 101 dalmation!


----------



## sebian

:lol: OOOOOOOOOOMG That's amazing :lol: :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

Haha! How funny! (I'm just glad you didn't use sharpie  )


----------



## laurennicole

Vortex said:


> if its still open i will enter after halloween, i am waiting so i can get a picture of me and daisy to put in my scrapbook,  .... but i dont know what i should put on her :lol:


put a crown on his head and declare him king lol


----------



## laurennicole

could i do a better pic of my hedgie and take out the one i have?


----------



## LizardGirl

You have until the day voting starts to change your photo. Make sure you do it in the same post: just edit, don't make a new one.


----------



## laurennicole

oh okay. thanks for a such fast responce!!


----------



## sagesmommy

omg i love the 101 dalmation!! I am so not even voting for my own! (Sage would not let me put ANYTHING on her . not even a blanket!) :roll:


----------



## KASeNIK

there's Murphey checking out the crafty work of his mommy (and my entry).










thats what it looks like without the fire hazard... just in case you weren't sure what it was


----------



## hedgie love

Hope I'm not too late. Here it is, Herisson in his pumpkin.[attachment=0:2ozovjtq]DSCF1307.jpg[/attachment:2ozovjtq]


----------



## drowsydreamer

Hedgie love, did you carve the pumpkin in the shape of a hedgie? That's adorable!


----------



## LizardGirl

We have a few more days for anyone else to enter. There are 3 spots left.

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## junkyardcritter

Here's my submission, I hope it's not too late. Kinda' boring but I thought it came out nice and my cat is overlooking in the background. By the way I'm new to the forums(not to the site though), and this is my first hedgie, I just got him a few days ago, and his name is Bonaparte! Well, I hope everyone enjoys the pic, I know I'm having fun seeing everyone's pictures.[attachment=0:3h2iqvoz]bo.jpg[/attachment:3h2iqvoz]


----------



## MintyDuhh

I carved my pumpkin into the shape of a hedgie. 83
But Nookie wasn't have part in any of the festivities, he won't let me touch him with anything. xD;
He kept huffing at me, so I gave up.


----------



## Vortex

heres my little bat girl Daisy!

she was so cute with all the "trick or treat"ers shes so cute! :lol: 
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... G_5733.jpg


----------



## laurennicole

aw cute.


----------



## numothehedgehog

I got a pic can I upload it tmrw?


----------



## laurennicole

okay cool cant wait


----------



## iamdbf

since there are spots left, can i take a pic today and enter it in?


----------



## laurennicole

anyone can enter.


----------



## iamdbf

i know anyone can, but is it that ppl can enter at any time? cuz halowwens way ovr now.


----------



## laurennicole

your probably rite halloween is way over!


----------



## h_EDGE_hog

It's only been 4 days.... Go ahead and enter iamdbf, i dont think LG closed it yet.


----------



## laurennicole

yeah atleast try hope you make it!!


----------



## numothehedgehog

aww crap I took a picture of numo the other day but cant upload it till tonight or tmrw!


----------



## LizardGirl

Well, get you entries in by Thursday afternoon, when we will begin voting.


----------



## laurennicole

okay sounds good. i cant wait till we vote!


----------



## numothehedgehog

Heres my entry









NUMO!<3


----------



## lilhoglet

I think your picture got cut off. I can see a little bit of Numo.


----------



## numothehedgehog

lilhoglet said:


> I think your picture got cut off. I can see a little bit of Numo.


Thanks I just fixed it once I seen the post :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy

ok so when the voting actually begins, will it be on this thread 'or will it be on a new thread?


----------



## LizardGirl

New thread.


----------

